# Age of Contributors to TC



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm curious about what age demographic is mostly represented on this messageboard, if people would like to tell their age - even the decade would do. I'm trying to link musical taste with age, if that's possible.

I'm in my 60's!!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

what, no poll?  I'm 35.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Do we get a ranking afterwards? 

55.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

We had a big thread like this with a poll some time ago. Search it up in the community forum. 

I'm 21.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

23. And a half.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Still within my first half-century of life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Still within my first half-century of life.


And I like Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, and Romantic periods (early and late).


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

-------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Let me see now...1, 2, 3...er...4...er...hmmm, not sure I can count much past 5 (when it comes to years).


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, I just didn't know this theme had been played before!! Thanks to those who have replied. I'm invoking a "seniors'" moment!:tiphat:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Found it! http://www.talkclassical.com/20585-age-poll.html

I thought there were more answers, but i guess not. Feel free to ressurect it. Not everyone is comfortable with sharing their age though.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Some of us are Geezers and a lot of us are Whippersnappers.
Yes,I'm afraid it has been done not long ago.
I'm 75 and don't like much too early and I don't like much too late.
Why pray are you carrying out this exercise ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ravndal said:


> Found it! http://www.talkclassical.com/20585-age-poll.html
> 
> I thought there were more answers, but i guess not. Feel free to ressurect it. Not everyone is comfortable with sharing their age though.


Oh,I was younger then !!!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Let me see now...1, 2, 3...er...4...er...hmmm, not sure I can count much past 5 (when it comes to years).


There you are,I've been wondering if you had been spirited away.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd say your still pretty young. Not every 70+ year old who is as up to date as you, mr!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm 16 

(Third-youngest member here, as far as I know)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm 24. It's a nice age. :cheers:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I am 30. I joined the forum right after I turned 28.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm 28 here


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Me? Nah, you _really _don't want to know.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm 17...18 in 3 months.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

56 in Earth years.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Me? Nah, you _really _don't want to know.


Let me guess. 50?. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> Not everyone is comfortable with sharing their age though.


Yep. For some reason, I prefer to remain an international man of mystery.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

20 years old myself, part of the whippersnapper crew.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Let me guess. 50? :tiphat:


When the foundations of the world were laid, I was already on Medicare.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> 20 years old myself, part of the whippersnapper crew.


Wow, I always got the impression that you were older than that. Maybe you act more maturely than the rest of us whippersnappers...or maybe it's just your avatar


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Atomic Number of Indium


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

If you can guess, I'll tell you :3


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> If you can guess, I'll tell you :3


What kind of a transaction is that? :lol:


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> What kind of a transaction is that? :lol:


Well I'd basically be confirming it being a correct guess :3


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Well I'd basically be confirming it being a correct guess :3


Threnty Twoth


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Well I'd basically be confirming it being a correct guess :3


Well, your profile says "student", so I'll guess somewhere in between 18 to 26.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BD's 23.

P.S.: She's 23.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> BD's 23.
> 
> P.S.: She's 23.


No I'm not XD


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> No I'm not XD


You are now.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

61 and counting!


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

My age is still less than number of symphonies Mozart wrote


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

opus55 said:


> My age is still less than number of symphonies Mozart wrote


And mine is less than the number that Haydn wrote, so I don't have to feel so bad after all! 
:cheers:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

samurai said:


> And mine is less than the number that Haydn wrote, so I don't have to feel so bad after all!
> :cheers:


Well, I've got Haydn beat handily, working on Frantisek Xaver Pokorny...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've just about outlived Mahler.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Wow, I always got the impression that you were older than that. Maybe you act more maturely than the rest of us whippersnappers...or maybe it's just your avatar


And I thought Ravndal was more than just 1 year older than me. He seems more adult than myself from my angle. We all have our own personal perceptions I guess. Now you know not to take me so seriously(if you generally take older or 'mature' people more seriously). Thank you though! I'm too lazy to change my avatar...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> If you can guess, I'll tell you :3


I swear you've said it before, it may have changed by one since. Maybe I'm just making it up though...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Well, I've got Haydn beat handily, working on Frantisek Xaver Pokorny...


You'll get to Molter's symphonies one of these days I suppose then?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Also, when I first read this thread title, I thought it was going to be an essay like post on the era of talkclassical we are in now, "The Age of Contributors." Don't know why that made sense to me, but it might have been an interesting read.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

There does seem to a decent diversity of ages on here--most of my friends are convinced only people over 60 attend classical concerts, and some of my experience at classical concerts does sort of support that...

Either way, I'm 16 and I'll be 17 in July


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> You'll get to Molter's symphonies one of these days I suppose then?


Johann Melchior Molter has 140 surviving symphonies. Frantisek Xaver Pokorny wrote 145. Of course Leif Segerstam had written 261 as of 2012, and he's still cranking them out!

Hovhaness is a small-timer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ As in the Bieber era!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am 15 

stupid 10 character limit


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

opus55 said:


> My age is still less than number of symphonies Segerstam wrote


Fixed that for you. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

moody said:


> There you are,I've been wondering if you had been spirited away.


Have moved house, no phone for a week, still very slow internet, record collection in boxes...

The whole business has had me greying by the minute!

(Actually, as you can tell from my profile pic, I can't get any greyer!)


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I am 19...

I'm sure the average age (of contributors) has increased since I joined.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´m 47. Time flies.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a part of the ironic generation born in the mid 1960's. 
/ptr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> And I thought Ravndal was more than just 1 year older than me. He seems more adult than myself from my angle. We all have our own personal perceptions I guess. Now you know not to take me so seriously(if you generally take older or 'mature' people more seriously). Thank you though! I'm too lazy to change my avatar...


Don't change it,I identify people by their avatars rather than their "names" so it gets very confusing.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> No I'm not XD


You are either 16 or 17. I'm guessing 17?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> You are either 16 or 17. I'm guessing 17?


You flatter me ^^ But alas I'm not that young


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> I swear you've said it before, it may have changed by one since. Maybe I'm just making it up though...


I'm sure I have at some point :3 you can try and hunt that post down if you wish~


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Now i remember. You are 22


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Now i remember. You are 22


Yes :3 You win our grand prize!~


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> And I thought Ravndal was more than just 1 year older than me. He seems more adult than myself from my angle. We all have our own personal perceptions I guess. Now you know not to take me so seriously(if you generally take older or 'mature' people more seriously). Thank you though! I'm too lazy to change my avatar...


Oh, I thought you were much older than 20, when I joined this site.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Accidentally found another Age thread http://www.talkclassical.com/14352-how-old-you.html this is the one i was originally thinking of


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

42.

I'm most likely beyond the half way point of my life. Kind of sobering.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm 50 at the moment


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I'm 31 and a half.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

33...joined forum when I was 30. I had something to ask about Grieg and his peasant dances (Slatter) Op.72, so found TC Composer Guestbooks.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I am 20 in front of the law but i am not sure of my mental age hmm...


----------



## tankership (Aug 30, 2012)

Going on 62. Retired mariner.


----------



## vertigo (Jan 9, 2013)

tankership said:


> Going on 62. Retired mariner.


E/R or deck?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Tristan said:


> There does seem to a decent diversity of ages on here--most of my friends are convinced only people over 60 attend classical concerts, and some of my experience at classical concerts does sort of support that...
> 
> Either way, I'm 16 and I'll be 17 in July


It was interesting, my husband and I were at a symphony this weekend, our first. I'm 30, he 33. It was at an art academy. Most of the attendees were either teenagers (students there) or over 60. Averaged out to abut 30 I expect, but we were the only ones actually in that age range


----------

